# Poem "Goblin Feet" by Tolkien



## user16578 (May 18, 2019)

I have read my Tolkien... but am unable to say if this poem from 1915 ever made it into The Hobbit or LOTR...

Can anyone of you help me out?

 

This is what I found on the "Tolkien Gateway"

http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Goblin_Feet

I went into The Annotated Hobbit but not into LOTR I guess...


----------



## Starbrow (May 19, 2019)

This poem is not in LOTR. It is in the margin notes for Chapter 4 "Over Hill and Under Hill" in the Annotated Hobbit.


----------



## user16578 (May 20, 2019)

Thanks Starbrow


----------

